# Dragon's Lair Custom



## Robert111 (Nov 20, 2013)

This is another Brooks blank, my third pen from a Brooks blank in just over a week. I'm definitely hooked.  I'd mentioned to Jonathon that I didn't think alumilite was polishing up as well as acrylic and he suggested buffing as a final step. Jonathon was right. This one shows it.

Like the last two, this pen is short, just 5 inches, and has a cartridge or converter filling system.

Thanks for looking. I'm always happy to answer questions.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 20, 2013)

Really nice pen.  Awesome blank and you did it proud.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 21, 2013)

The colors are Awesome Robert.great job on the pen.


----------



## OZturner (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow, Robert.
Where are my Sun Glasses, that Shine is blinding.
A Beautiful Blank, crafted to Perfection.
As johncrane said "Awesome"
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## BW Design Works (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome! I love the color blend. 

What size threading did you go on this one?


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 21, 2013)

Another nicey Robert. :biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome job Robert.  That blank is gorgeous and you did it proud.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 21, 2013)

love the blank it really makes that pen pop.


----------



## avbill (Nov 21, 2013)

could you tell us what Brook blank that is?  thanks


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 21, 2013)

BW Design Works said:


> Awesome! I love the color blend.
> 
> What size threading did you go on this one?



The cap/barrel threads are 15x1 and the section/barrel threads are 11x1, as are the cap/finial threads. 




avbill said:


> could you tell us what Brook blank that is?  thanks



I don't think he has a name for it. It was part of a swap we did. Probably a one-of-a-kind. You could ask him though--he might make more.


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 21, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> Really nice pen.  Awesome blank and you did it proud.





Jim15 said:


> Beautiful pen.





johncrane said:


> The colors are Awesome Robert.great job on the pen.





OZturner said:


> Wow, Robert.
> Where are my Sun Glasses, that Shine is blinding.
> A Beautiful Blank, crafted to Perfection.
> As johncrane said "Awesome"
> ...





dalecamino said:


> Another nicey Robert. :biggrin:





Carl Fisher said:


> Awesome job Robert.  That blank is gorgeous and you did it proud.





mredburn said:


> love the blank it really makes that pen pop.



Thank you, one and all.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 21, 2013)

This is my new favorite pen!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow that looks amazing Robert!!! Wait....3rd blank this week??? I've only seen 2! You're holding out on us :tongue::biggrin:

The buffing really did bring out a super shiny finish. Love the section/finial color choice. Very fitting!




avbill said:


> could you tell us what Brook blank that is? thanks


 
That one is just a random "Lets see what this'll look like" blank. However, it's very similar to one I call Primary Manipulation. I bet if Roberts pen was help up to a light it'd show many many colors that you don't see in the pics.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Nov 22, 2013)

Great looking pen!


----------



## lorbay (Nov 22, 2013)

Not only do I like the pen, I love your photos too.
Lin.


----------



## jeff (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:

I selected this pen for the front page because not only is it a beautiful piece of work and an excellent photo, but also because Robert is always willing to share his methods and answer questions.

So, THANKS, Robert!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 30, 2013)

Congratulations Robert! I'm glad Jeff came back for this one. Seems to have a good eye for pens. Doesn't he? :biggrin:


----------



## reiddog1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow Robert.  Beautifully turned.  Jonathon's blank combined + skillfully turned = front page material indeed.  Great job by all!!!!  What's the trick to getting the threads sanded and buffed so well?  Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 30, 2013)

reiddog1 said:


> Wow Robert.  Beautifully turned.  Jonathon's blank combined + skillfully turned = front page material indeed.  Great job by all!!!!  What's the trick to getting the threads sanded and buffed so well?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dave



Thanks, Dave. No trick. The threads are just cut with a good sharp die. I do always try to size the tenon carefully so that the major diameter is is exactly .20mm less than the nominal size of the die--in this case 14.8 tenon and a 15x1 die. 

Then I don't touch the threads when I polish. I think you need to examine the threads you're cutting under magnification. Well cut threads look really sharp and well defined all the way to the bottom (minor diameter).


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 30, 2013)

Gorgeous blank and a great job getting the most out of it. Very nice.


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 30, 2013)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page :biggrin:
> 
> I selected this pen for the front page because not only is it a beautiful piece of work and an excellent photo, but also because Robert is always willing to share his methods and answer questions.
> 
> So, THANKS, Robert!



And thank YOU Jeff. I learned so much about pen making from this community at IAP. It's always a pleasure to answer questions.


----------



## reiddog1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Robert111 said:


> reiddog1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Robert.  Beautifully turned.  Jonathon's blank combined + skillfully turned = front page material indeed.  Great job by all!!!!  What's the trick to getting the threads sanded and buffed so well?  Thanks in advance.
> ...



Do you sand and polish the tendon before you thread.  Waiting on a package with my taps and dies to try kitless.  Feel free to share any lessons learned.  Congrats again on the pen and front page!!

Dave


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats Robert!


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 1, 2013)

reiddog1 said:


> Robert111 said:
> 
> 
> > reiddog1 said:
> ...



You know, as a matter of fact I do, and I often wonder why. I really don't think it has any effect. 

However, on some tenons, I cut a shallow groove about 3mm wide and as deep as the minor diameter. Part of the reason is to get rid of the fillet where the shoulder and tenon meet. You may notice that sometimes a die just can't seem to cut a thread right up to a shoulder. Then whatever screws onto the tenon won't screw tight to the shoulder. 

Creating this groove in front of the shoulder (or alternatively killing some threads at the lip of the part to be screwed on) allows the parts to screw together completely without getting tight right at the end.

So in that case, polishing that conspicuous groove where the threads have been cut away is definitely necessary. 

Perhaps this is information overload for you at this point. Print it and put it way for the day you make some pen parts. ; ))


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 1, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> Congrats Robert!



Hey, Jonathon, same to you!


----------



## RonRoss (Dec 1, 2013)

*Great Looking Pen*

*Beautiful Pen Robert.  I LUV Jonathans blanks, used a lot of them and they always turn out great. *




Robert111 said:


> This is another Brooks blank, my third pen from a Brooks blank in just over a week. I'm definitely hooked.  I'd mentioned to Jonathon that I didn't think alumilite was polishing up as well as acrylic and he suggested buffing as a final step. Jonathon was right. This one shows it.
> 
> Like the last two, this pen is short, just 5 inches, and has a cartridge or converter filling system.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I'm always happy to answer questions.


----------



## evan bahr (Dec 1, 2013)

That is a fantastic pen! The blank is fantastic as well!


----------



## OZturner (Dec 1, 2013)

Robert,
Congratulations on a well deserved Front Page.
Brian.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Rob you hit the page CONGRATS AND WELL DONE! sure looks good there.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats, Robert!  Well deserved


----------



## thomasperrygifts (Dec 2, 2013)

Great pen! An awesome blank (80's video game reference?), and I love the shine you put on it. I'll have to try buffing too  Thanks Rob


----------



## Magicbob (Dec 2, 2013)

I can only hope to do something that beautiful someday.


----------



## nappy155 (Dec 3, 2013)

love that shape..


----------



## Turned Around (Dec 3, 2013)

that's an awesome blank. you did it justice.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## MattTheHat (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm a bit late to the party, but holy cow, that's one beautiful pen!


-Matt


----------



## Sataro (Dec 5, 2013)

Fantastic job on that pen! The color is simply amazing in that blank.


----------



## 64Stang (Dec 7, 2013)

One of the best pens I have seen!


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Sep 2, 2017)

Your finish is fantastic - this is a really tasteful pen.  Congratulations!


----------

